# Big Progressive Wins in AZ, OH, MS, ME - and the list goes on



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Big night for the left across the country last night, as progressives and moderates delivered knock out wins in a number of states:

*Ohio -- workers' rights and defending the middle class - WIN*

In Ohio, voters stood up their neighbors -- their nurses, teachers, policemen and firefighters -- and successfully repealed the right-wing governor's Wisconsin-style attack on the fundamental collective bargaining rights of public employees -- the law known as SB 5. 
*
Mississippi -- reproductive rights WIN*

A similar "personhood" amendment had twice been rejected by voters in Colorado by similarly large margins, but polling leading up to Election Day in Mississippi showed a toss up. It's important to note that while many anti-choice conservatives expressed reservations about the far-reaching extremity of the amendment, just about every Religious Right group and Republican supported it &#8230; and it lost by 16 points &#8230; _IN MISSISSIPPI_.

*Maine -- voting rights WIN*

Maine voters yesterday voted to preserve their same-day voter registration policy after the right-wing legislature passed a law to repeal it.

*Iowa -- marriage equality WIN*

The Senate seat in question became open when Republican Governor Terry Branstad appointed incumbent to a high paying post on the Iowa Utilities Board. Republicans knew full well that the bare majority Democrats held in the Senate would then be up for grabs, and with it, the fate of marriage equality. Congratulations to Democratic Senator Elect Liz Mathis, the voters who elected her and all the people of Iowa whose rights will continue to be protected by a state marriage law that holds true to our core constitutional values of Fairness and Equality.

*Arizona -- immigrant rights and democracy WIN*

Voters in Arizona really made an impressive show of strength yesterday when they voted to RECALL Republican State Senator Russell Pearce, the architect of Arizona's infamous "show me your papers" immigration bill, SB 1070. Arizonans did themselves and the country a great service in rejected the lawmaker who pioneered the shameful racial profiling bill.

*Wake County, North Carolina -- public education and racial equality WIN*

Last month, voters in Wake County, North Carolina decisively defeated four conservative school board candidates responsible for scrapping the district's lauded diversity policies. Yesterday, the final runoff election was decided by Wake County voters who handed victory, and majority control of the school board, to the Democrats.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm generally happy to see local issues handled locally.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

What a joke.

Aside from the fact your post is inacurrate on a number of grounds, you don't even have the integrity to do your own thinking, you just vomit forth propaganda.

Anyone who wants to see the original/unedited version (not recommended) can find it here:

https://site.pfaw.org/site/MessageViewer?dlv_id=33021&em_id=23821.0


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

^^Haha!

And does this mean the other 44 states showed 'wins' for the right and thus, weren't noted?


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

I found it particularly interesting that Mississippi, a bible-belt state, rejected the "personhood begins at conception" amendment. Who would have thought there were so many people with a liberal bent in ole Miss?

Next up: The petition drive to recall Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker. His head will roll next. Thump.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> What a joke. Aside from the fact your post is inacurrate on a number of grounds, you don't even have the integrity to do your own thinking, you just vomit forth propaganda. Anyone who wants to see the original/unedited version (not recommended) can find it here: https://site.pfaw.org/site/MessageViewer?dlv_id=33021&em_id=23821.0


 LOL. I found an article that PERFECTLY stated how I felt about a number of important election / initiative results from across the nation - and reprinted it here. No need to reinvent the wheel....when someone else said it perfectly. Find it pretty funny that complaining about the source is the best you could come up with.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Regillus said:


> I found it particularly interesting that Mississippi, a bible-belt state, rejected the "personhood begins at conception" amendment. Who would have thought there were so many people with a liberal bent in ole Miss?
> 
> Next up: The petition drive to recall Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker. His head will roll next. Thump.


I believe it was the scope of the amendment that killed it. Had it been plainly about abortion, it likely would have passed in a landslide. Including restrictions on birth control and in-vitro is what prevented it from passing. Only the extreme religious right supported it.

And for the record, there is a sizeable amount of liberal politics at Ole Miss. The new chancellor is proof positive.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> LOL. I found an article that PERFECTLY stated how I felt about a number of important election / initiative results from across the nation - and reprinted it here. No need to reinvent the wheel....when someone else said it perfectly.


It's just a shame you weren't up front about giving the source credit.

How did the Ohio affirmation of a health insurance mandate vote go??

I didn't see it mentioned in your article.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's just a shame you weren't up front about giving the source credit. How did the Ohio affirmation of a health insurance mandate vote go?? I didn't see it mentioned in your article.


 Your are funny Woulda....95% of your posts in the interchange are both reprints from elsewhere and cherry picked to find the things that support your argument. Kind of like the pot calling the kettle black, isnt it?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Your are funny Woulda....95% of your posts in the interchange are both reprints from elsewhere and cherry picked to find the things that support your argument. Kind of like the pot calling the kettle black, isnt it?


I'm willing to let others be the judge. That's one thing people have no troubles being judgemental about!!

Ohio voters reject health insurance mandate
Ohioans passed an amendment to the state constitution that says Ohio residents cannot be forced to buy health insurance. The amendment, however, will likely do very little to prevent Ohio residents from being forced to buy health insurance.

The U.S. Supreme Court will meet in a closed session this week to debate whether it should hear a challenge to the federal healthcare law's individual mandate. If the court ultimately strikes down the coverage mandate, Ohio's amendment - and the smattering of other *state laws* disapproving of the mandate - would become moot. If the court upholds the mandate, it would preempt state laws.

Nevertheless, Ohio initiative is another sign of how just unpopular the mandate is. Democrats - and labor, a key ally of Obama's during the healthcare debate turned out heavily in Ohio for a separate ballot question on collective bargaining. But even with strong turnout around a traditionally Democratic issue, 66 percent of voters had supported the anti-mandate initiative at the time the Associated Press called the vote.

https://thehill.com/blogs/healthwat...9-ohio-voters-reject-health-insurance-mandate

Seems to me that A LOT of people who support rank and file public union members do not support Health Insurance mandates.

Feel free to reconcile that omission for us.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Seems to me that A LOT of people who support rank and file public union members do not support Health Insurance mandates. Feel free to reconcile that omission for us.


 Lets see. One was a law which was VERY close to going into effect and which stands at the HEART of the Republican strategy with this new batch of Midwest Governors, the other was a strictly symbolic referendum. People in Ohio resoundingly rejected the Koch Brothers and Governor Kasich on one hand. The other vote said Ohio wants to opt out of the forthcoming health care mandates...something which IS NOT a state decision in the first place. One vote stopped the Governor and his cronies in their tracks, the other was nothing more than a statement with zero teeth. Feel free to reconcile THAT for us.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Feel free to reconcile THAT for us.


I'm satisfied with your spin!!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh boy. If people knew what was going inside the teachers' unions, they just might change their tune a bit..... And I doubt they're the only guilty ones.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Then... enlighten us?


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

mrkleen said:


> The other vote said Ohio wants to opt out of the forthcoming health care mandates.


According to the poll, 52% of Americans favor mandatory health insurance, up from 44% in June. The survey indicates that 47% oppose the health insurance mandate, down from 54% in early summer."The health insurance mandate has gained most support since June among older Americans and among lower-income Americans," says CNN Polling Director Keating Holland. "A majority of independents opposed the measure in June, but 52 percent of them now favor it."The poll was conducted for CNN by ORC International Poll from November 11-13, with 1,036 adult Americans questioned by telephone. The survey's overall sampling error is plus or minus three percentage points.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Support for mandatory payments to a health care plan is growing. I wonder (and hope yes) if we'll end up with a Canadian-style single-payer system.

Re Post #13: It's been known for years that the teachers unions want guaranteed jobs and paychecks no matter how incompetent the teacher is. What exactly are you referring to?​


----------

